# Wasserkühlung für Palit Geforce GTX 970 Jetsream?



## BiboX01 (26. November 2017)

*Wasserkühlung für Palit Geforce GTX 970 Jetsream?*

Hallo,
ich bin schon gefühlt ewig am recherchieren nach einer Wasserkühlung für meine palit Geforce GTX 970 Jetstream.
Jedoch bin ich bis jetzt ohne Erfolg. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es das wirklich für alle anderen 970ers gibt außer für meine ...

Hat da jemand eine gefunden oder weiß jemand, ob  die von einer anderen Marke passt, würde mich sehr freuen.

Im Notfall, würde mich auch freuen, wenn es jemanden gibt, der mit mir ne Grafikkarte tauschen kann, es kann ja dann bei der nen Lüfter etc. kaputt sein, da ich die Kühlung eh wechsle.

Würde mich auf hilfreiche Antworten freuen 

MFG


----------



## Chinaquads (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Palit Geforce GTX 970 Jetsream?*

List of compatible water blocks |    Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream 4GB GDDR5 (NE5X970H14G2J) |   CoolingConfigurator.com


PS: Die Suche hat keine 30 Sekunden gedauert. LG

[Übersicht] Fullcover-Wasserkühler für Nvidia GTX970/980

http://gpu.watercool.de/WATERCOOL_HEATKILLER_GPU_Compatibility.pdf

Auf Seite 11 gibts deine Karte...


----------



## Killermarkus81 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Palit Geforce GTX 970 Jetsream?*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> List of compatible water blocks |    Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream 4GB GDDR5 (NE5X970H14G2J) |   CoolingConfigurator.com
> 
> 
> PS: Die Suche hat keine 30 Sekunden gedauert. LG
> ...



Die Frage lautet doch eher,wer in Gottes Namen baut noch ne 970 auf Wasserkuehlung um?
Das ist so wie wenn man auf ein 1000€ Auto 2000€ Felgen schnallt.
Ich hau teilweise auch wirklich viel Geld auf den Kopf für Wasserkuehlung,aber das ist einfach absoluter Schwachsinn!

Verkauf die Karte so lange du noch bisschen was dafür bekommst und leg das Geld das du für den Wasserkühler investiert hättest drauf und hol dir ne 1070.


----------



## Chinaquads (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Palit Geforce GTX 970 Jetsream?*

Das ist doch seine Sache. Vielleicht hat er schon eine Custom Wakü und möchte nun die Karte mit einbinden.

Wobei man dann doch eher die 970 verkaufen sollte und sich dann von dem Erlös + das Geld für den Fullcover eine 1060 ins System packen könnte, welche so leise sein wird, das man sie aus einem laufenden System garnicht warnimmt.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Palit Geforce GTX 970 Jetsream?*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Das ist doch seine Sache. Vielleicht hat er schon eine Custom Wakü und möchte nun die Karte mit einbinden.
> 
> Wobei man dann doch eher die 970 verkaufen sollte und sich dann von dem Erlös + das Geld für den Fullcover eine 1060 ins System packen könnte, welche so leise sein wird, das man sie aus einem laufenden System garnicht warnimmt.



Ich verteidige Wasserkuehlung oft auch bei zweifelhaften nutzen und hab vollstes Verständnis für,aber wenn der Kühler den Wert der Karte übersteigt...


----------



## BiboX01 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Palit Geforce GTX 970 Jetsream?*

Danke für die Antworten,
die Grafikkarte bau ich nur um, da ich alles andere auf Wasserkühlung umbaue und ich die 970 noch bisschen  haben will und später als 2. Grafikkarte nehmen will, wenn ich ne neue hole.

Ich steig nicht nur wegen der Kühlleistung aus Wasserkühlung um, sondern auch wegen dem Design, da ich meinen PC in den Schreibtisch einbauen möchte und eine Luftkühlung über dem CPU da viel Platz raubt.

Deswegen werde ich sie erstmal auf Wasserkühlung umrüsten.


----------

